# Construcción de antena Yagui para gsm 900-1800-2300  MHz



## seitel lab (Jul 9, 2006)

Hola migo, tengo una duda, ya hice una antena Yagui para gsm, trabaja en la frecuencia de 900 MHz, es tdma , pero llegó un cliente con un telefono fijo o sea de casa pero este es celular y  es gsm y tribanda como indica el su manual , pero lo quieren poner en un area rural , ya probé varias antenas y ninguna agarra señal y quisiera saber si alguien sabe como construir una Yaguai ,  ya investigué varias y ninguna tiene como sacar la frecuencia para hacerla o diseñarla , el teléfono es marca Sagen.


----------



## pepepuerto (Jul 10, 2006)

Hola Seitel,te envio una pagina, sobre el tema ,suerte un saludo
http://www.todoantenas.cl/antena-celular.html


----------



## Mushito (Jul 13, 2006)

Nada que ver Pepe.
Seitel, te aconsejo que busques con google el software yaguimax y pones tus datos de frecuencia y ganancia (te aconsejo de 12 dB) y te da las medidas en las que tienes que cortar los elementos y el diametro de los mismos, el boom podria ser de madera, a mi me funciono de maravilla en una zona donde no habia cobertura.
Salu2.
En todo antenas hay un modelo con un reflector parabolico dificil de construir o conseguir, ademas esos reflectores son sensibles al viento.


----------



## chocolate (Jul 18, 2006)

Una de las cosas da mayor dificultad en el diseño y construcción de una antena para comunicaciones es la adaptación de las impedancias, ya que los parametros de la antena con unos u los de la linea de transmisión son otros, de modo que en frecuencias altas como los 1900 MHz esto se hace crítico.

Para los amigos, alguien que nos obsequie con un adaptador de impedancia para  una antena de estas características.

  La regulación de impedancias en cableados de cortas distancias es menos crítica que en cableados que sobrepasen los 12 metros en cables Rg-58 U, es importante dar un ojo a la caída en la linea, y dependiendo cuanta potencia disipe el conjunto linea - antena.


----------



## dAVIb (Oct 27, 2006)

YAGIMAX (sin U,q el pavo era japones) 

http://www.qrz.com/download/antennas/yagim311.zip

Salu2.


----------



## Kurumi (Ene 26, 2022)

Necesito un plano en PDF si es posible de una antena LTE 1800 MHz.


----------



## jogyweb (Ene 30, 2022)

Hola, el archivo que dejo a disposicion es para el calculo de una antena yagi, tener en cuenta que no importando el adaptador de impedancia que utilicen, se va necesitar un instrumento para su ajuste.
Las medidas son las que utilizo hasta la fecha y dan buen resultado.
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 31, 2022)

Kurumi dijo:


> Necesito un plano en PDF si es posible de una antena LTE 1800 MHz.


!Mire aca : YO3DAC\Home Page , seguramente hay lo que buscas!
!Suerte!


----------



## Americo8888 (Feb 14, 2022)

jogyweb dijo:


> Hola, el archivo que dejo a disposicion es para el calculo de una antena yagi, tener en cuenta que no importando el adaptador de impedancia que utilicen, se va necesitar un instrumento para su ajuste.
> Las medidas son las que utilizo hasta la fecha y dan buen resultado.
> Saludos


Amigo Jogyweb, y cómo obtengo la separación entre los elementos de la Yagi? Del reflector al dipolo y de éste al primer director?puede dar más detalles? y si quiero colocar 6 u 8 directores como se calcula? gracias


----------



## jogyweb (Feb 14, 2022)

Todo esta en la hoja de cálculo, el tema es que no soy muy bueno explicando y haciendo planillas, pero ahora le puedo aclarar..

Al poner la frecuencia en Mhz, los valores de la columa C hace referencia a los largos de cada elemento descrito en la columna B y la distancia entre reclector y director es el primer resultado de la columna D que dice Distancia. Luego el largo del Dipolo es 1.424 metros y la distancia entre el dipolo y el primer director es 0.27 metros y así sucesivamente. 
Esta tabla la hice solo para un máximo de 3 directores ya que no tengo a mano la fórmula para calcular más elementos.
En cuanto tenga formula para más elementos, puedo publicarlo. 
Saludos


----------



## Americo8888 (Feb 15, 2022)

jogyweb dijo:


> Todo esta en la hoja de cálculo, el tema es que no soy muy bueno explicando y haciendo planillas, pero ahora le puedo aclarar..
> 
> Al poner la frecuencia en Mhz, los valores de la columa C hace referencia a los largos de cada elemento descrito en la columna B y la distancia entre reclector y director es el primer resultado de la columna D que dice Distancia. Luego el largo del Dipolo es 1.424 metros y la distancia entre el dipolo y el primer director es 0.27 metros y así sucesivamente.
> Esta tabla la hice solo para un máximo de 3 directores ya que no tengo a mano la fórmula para calcular más elementos.
> ...


Ok, ya lo entendí, muchas gracias


----------



## Noidel (May 12, 2022)

Saludos, soy de Cuba y acá la internet móvil es mala, me podrían enseñar una forma de fabricar una antena casera para captar la señal 4g ? Gracias


----------

